# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث (المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة عن جرائم التفالس)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المسئولية الجنائية للتاجر ومدير الشركة

عن جرائم التفالس


الأستاذ الدكتور

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي والعميد الأسبق 

بكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة 

موضوع البحث:

يدور موضوع البحث حول مسئولية طائفة معينة من ا لقائمين يا لعمل التجاري و هما التاجر الفرد و مدير الشركة. وقد عنى المشروع بتقرير هذه المسئولية لحماية الدائنين من التفا لس. وقد أود القانون التجارى أحكاما لحماية حقوق هذه الطائفة . غير أن المشروع قدر عدم كفاية هذه الاحكام وارتأى التدخل بجزاءات جنائية لتحقيق مزيد من الفاعلية الازمة لحماية حقوق هؤلاء الدائنين.


       والحقيقة أن الأمر لا يتعلق بحقوق الدائنين فحسب، بل إنه يتعلق بالمصلحة العامة أيضا. فقد قدر المشرع سواء أكان ذلك في مصر أم فى الكويت أن هناك تلازما بين حماية مصالح هؤلاء الدائنين و حماية المصلحة العامة. وتتمثل المصلحة العامة في الحرص على سلامة النشاط التجارى و تشجيع الاستثمار في النشاط الاقتصادى والتجاري.


       و قد نظم قانون العقوبات في مصر و قانون الجزاء في الكويت أحكاما خاصة بجرائم التفالس الواقعة من التاجر ومدير الشركات, ليس بقصد تفريد العقاب لطائفة معينة من الفاعلين ولكن رغبة منه فى حماية طائفة معينة من المجنى عليهم قدر أن حماية مصالحهم ضرورى لحماية المصلحة العامة. ويرجع ذلك ليس فقط إلى عدم كفاية ما تضمنه القانون التجارى من حماية لهم, بل أيضا إلى عدم كفاية القواعد العامة للتجريم فى قانون العقوبات وخاصا ما تضمنه من تجريم للسرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة والجرائم الملحقة به. 


للاطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

التمييز بين الإفلاس والتفالس 

          بينما يمثل الإفلاس نظاما قانونيا ينتمي إلى القانون التجارى, فإن التفالس جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات. وقد فضل قانون التجارة الكويتي الذي تضمن نصوص التجريم استعمال تعبير جرائم الإفلاس وليس التفالس. أما المشرع المصري فقد نظم أحكام الإفلاس كنظام تجارى فى المواد من195 إلى 419, بينما اخضع قانون العقوبات التفالس للتجريم فى المواد من 328إلى 335.على العكس من ذلك تضمن قانون التجارة الكويتي رقم 68 لسنة 1980 جرائم الإفلاس فى الباب الخامس منه المادة 788 حتى المادة 800.

ويتخذ التفالس صورتين, التفالس بالتدليس المعاقب عليه بوصف الجناية والتفالس بالتقصير الذي قرر له القانون عقوبة الجنحة.فبالاضافة إلى الحماية المدنية التى قررها المشرع فىالقانون التجارى للدائنين فى جميع 
الحالات, أضاف القانون حماية جنائية لهؤلاء الدائنين فى بعض الحالات.
وتتمثل الحماية القانونية المقررة للدائنين من الإفلاس وفقا للقانون التجارى فى تعين سنديك يشرف على التفليسة وفى غل يدالمدين التاجر عن التصرف فى أمواله. يضاف إلى ذلك تقرير بطلان التصرفات الضارة بالدائنين وإشراف ا لقضاء عن طريق تعيين مأمور للتفليسة ووضع نظام لتحقيق الديون ونظام للتصفية وللتظلم والطعن على الأحكام الصادرة فى مواد التفليسة.

----------

